# Otro poco de historia ...en México.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Ahora que estaba leyendo los links muy interesantes de los principios del mtbike que rzozaya amablemente nos compartió , me vinieron a la mente algunos comentarios que varios años atrás escribimos Jorge De Avila , Fernando Del Olmo y un servidor acerca del origen y los primeros años del mountain bike en México , mismos que a continuación podrán leer.

Saludos

the last biker

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El origen del MTB en México, según mi experiencia.

Mí estimado Jules, lo que pides es casi un tratado, pero voy a
resumirlo en pocas líneas.
Quiero dejar claro que esta es mi experiencia y no la verdad
absoluta.

Para mí el inicio del MTB, en México se dio primero en Monterrey
pues allá tenían una mayor influencia por la cercanía con USA.

Ahora bien en el DF, el inicio del MTB, no se dio precisamente en el
DF sino en Valle de Bravo, a mediados de la década de los ochentas.

Mi primera Bici la compre porque estaba de moda el deporte ese en
1987, y digo que estaba de moda pues ya entre el 81 y 85 se habían
organizado las primeras carreras de Bici de montaña precisamente en
Valle.

Esa bici era una ITALJET, de fibra de cancel, del más puro fierro, y
recuerdo que la cambie dos veces pues el cambio se incrustaba en los
rayos a la primera pedaleada..

Después de cansarme de ir a Liverpool a reclamar que no quedaba bien,
la lleve con el que en ese entonces era un especialista, en la tienda
de Agustín Alcántara, que para esas fechas ya había fallecido y
administraba el negocio su hermano Alfredo, quien revelo para mi la
primera gran verdad de este deporte después de mi insistencia en que
dejara mi bici como reloj suizo: MIRA GUERITO LA VERDAD ESTA BICI NO
VA A QUEDAR BIEN NUNCA, PUES LOS CAMBIOS QUE TIENE ESTAN
CHAFISIMOS , eran unos falcon automáticos, pues le ponías en la uno y
automáticamente se regresaban a la 6 que en ese entonces para esa
bici era lo más que había.

Sin embargo no me desanime y me fui a hacer mi primera rodada por los
rumbos de interlomas, donde me desencante del dichoso deportito,
hasta que un amigo me invito a la fuerza a rodar a Chiluca.

Y desde entonces no he dejado la bici, pues el encanto que causo en
mi, me llama cada día a rodar en las veredas.

Ahora bien en ese entonces ya había leyendas de la bici de montaña,
y eran los del Club satélite, con Carlos Carim y Jacobo Magdub,
quienes en ese entonces eran los que organizaban las carreras en la
Marquesa .

Pero existía además otra leyenda que era la pareja de hermanos
Ibarra, Gerardo y Juan Carlos, con quienes hice mi primera excursión
a Valle de Bravo desde México, en una travesía de dos días que es
tema para otra historia completa.

Cabe señalar que en ese entonces en el club Xinte éramos 24 y
después de esa excursión quedamos 4.

Existe además otra leyenda viviente que es Eric Hernández, quien
exploro la ruta del Valle de México, con quien alguna vez hice parte
de la ruta.

Y así como el también el buen Luis Carretero, que aunque no lo diga
ya lleva sus añitos en este deporte.

Bueno esto es algo de lo que puedo contar en los 16 años que llevo
metido en este delicioso pasatiempo.

Las fotos son otra buena razón para reírse un rato, pues es
comiquísimo ver a Oscar Fernández por ejemplo con su jersey de 7
eleven y los cascos de malla.

Así como a un servidor con licras de gordobics, pues no había de
otras por lo menos en México y las calcetas blancas con franjas
azules hasta la rodilla., además de los súper modernos tenis adidas
de taquitos.

Bueno y mejor le paro porque me están doliendo las rodillas.

Espero no haberlos aburrido... mucho

Saludos.
Jorge de Avila

-------------o------------------


Estimado Foro,

Los saludo con gusto; mi nombre es Fernando del Olmo Clark, soy ciclista de
montaña desde 1995 y a partir de 1997 me integré a una empresa dedicada a los
viajes de aventura en bici de montaña; actualmente Advent México está en la
congeladora (semi muerto) y sus fundadores nos encontramos haciendo proyectos
diversos,,,

Personalmente, en este momento estoy armando una empresa con un enfoque nuevo
sobre servicios y asesorías de mtb, entre los que destacan las clínicas y cursos
de manejo que hemos impartido desde hace varios años y los campamentos
escolares, empresariales y de verano para chavos,,, Por otro lado, este es mi
cuarto año como competidor Elite en carreras de aventura (tipo Eco Challenge),
obteniendo en 2002 el 3er lugar nacional en el serial Xtreme Tour, además de
haber colaborado en diversas Escuelas de Aventura y organizado eventos como el
Bike Adventure. Pocas veces compito en XC dado que mis rutinas de entrenamiento
y competencia en muchas ocasiones no son compatibles con los itinerarios de
XC,,, sin embargo, sí les puedo mencionar un par de datos sobre el surgimiento
del mountainbike en México,,,

Complementando un poco los acertados comentarios de Jorge de Avila:

En lo referente a tiendas de bicis, una de las primeras (1986), fue la
legendaria RHODA Aventuras allá por el rumbo de San Jerónimo, después de muchas
desventuras en el medio, ahora ha cambiado de administración y parece que sigue
vigente,,,

Hasta donde yo sé, las primeras carreras de XC se realizaron en Valle de Bravo
por alli de 1988, en un momento en que el auge del mtb en Estados Unidos
extrapoló su fuerza hacia el sur,,, Por aquellos años, se formó también el
primer antecedente de lo que ahora es CORECIM, en aquel momento se le bautizó
como Vocalía Nacional de Ciclismo de Montaña; formada entre otros, por Gerardo
Ibarra y Pedro Saad,,,

También surgió una nueva generación de nóveles corredores, algunos nombres
importantes que aún se encuentran vigentes, entre ellos; Eduardo Miles, Ian
Alsop, nuestro queridísimo amigo y mentor en la bici Eduardo Nava "Ludo"
(d.e.p), Alvaro Madrazo, Roberto Bo, Sergio Pérez, Juan Ignacio Piedras "Totó",
Eddie Gómez, Tato Valencia, Ricardo Tuma y los Carriedo, entre muchos otros,,,

En el ámbito del excursionismo, surgieron varias ramas; por un lado, los de
Chiluca (apliamente conocidos); por otro lado, el grupo de los Ibarra que
después se llamaría BALAM Expediciones, y a donde posteriormente se integrarían
la ahora veteranísima Lizette Rolland, el buen Ludo y Nacho Gómez; y finalmente
RHODA AVENTURAS con los Saad,,, estos grupos, de alguna forma fueron
antecesores, o por lo menos colaboradores, de posteriores grupos como ADVENT
Ciclismo de Montaña y SOLOMONTAÑA Rueda por México,,,

En fín, espero que este pequeño compendio sea útil y que de alguna forma
colabore a la difusión de nuestro hermoso deporte,,,

Felices rodadas,

Fernando del Olmo

--------------------------o-----------------------------------

HOLA A TODOS:

Muy buenos los comentarios de Jorge De Avila y Fernando Del
Olmo respecto al origen del mountain bike en México.

Realmente está cañón saber exactamente donde y cuando se
originó el Mountain bike en México, como deporte organizado
(clubes,carreras etc.) se puede investigar y sacar conclusiones, ahora
como afición individual está en chino saberlo, a principio de los
ochentas ya encontraba uno ciclistas en los cerros y en los caminos
con bicis de todo tipo, posiblemente los primeros ciclistas de
montaña en México fueron nuestros compatriotas que vivían en las
poblaciones y que siempre han utilizado la bici ya sea como medio de
transporte o de trabajo, seguramente ellos sin querer queriendo
practicaron el mountain de la forma más natural , incluso en estos
tiempos rodando en una doble suspensión , a veces se detiene uno ante
una bajada media canija pensando ¿por dónde me lanzo? y de pronto
sale un chavito de algún pueblo en su Búfalo de turismo que le queda
grande, sin cambios, y con sus llantas gueritas y sopas se avienta la
bajada como si nada.

Para que no se les haga muy largo y aburrido el relato
pongan un buen cd,cassette o disco ,digamos de Génesis o de Peter
Gabriel y antes de que termine, ya acabaron de leer éste mensaje.

En los ochentas muchos que estábamos en la onda de esas épocas
de correr maratones , buscamos una alternativa para mantener la
condición física sin lastimarse, practicábamos correr a campo
traviesa, y algún día alguien dijo ¿por qué no corremos estos
senderos ,pero en bici? en ésa época yo tenía una bici de ruta muy
padre que había comprado en la tienda de Luigi Cassola en el D.F. y
no pensaba meter mi bici italiana y con Campagnolo a la tierra o a
enlodarse, aparte de que en ésta bici estaban invertidos todos mis
ahorros y no le quería poner en la maraca, se me hacía inconcebible
rodar una buena bici en el campo entre las piedras , ahora con el
paso de los años digo, como el mountain bike cambia la percepción de
las cosas.

Como la idea era entrarle a los cerros lo más pronto posible
me compré una Windsor rodada 26 de turismo y para dama (las bicis de
mujer no tenían tubo horizontal )y la verdad fue buena compra ,ya que
con todas las paradas de emergencia que hacía uno en el
cerro ,cuantos trancazos me evité en esa zona tan importante, esas
bicis las vendían por rodadas refiriéndose al tamaño ,había rodadas
24,26 y 28, le puse las llantas más anchas que conseguí y al cerro,
la suspensión eran mis brazos y piernas y los frenos no detenían a la
bici ni en plano.

Exactamente en 1985 estando en USA vi por primera vez una
verdadera (para aquellos tiempos) mountain bike, era una Specialized
Rockhooper, tenía su cuadro de fierrito con unos tubos bien
delgados, sus cambios Suntour de los que tenían una sola palanca
arriba del manubrio y sus frenos cantilever, cuando veo las fotos de
aquellas bicis se da uno cuenta de que rápido pasa el tiempo y como
ha cambiado el mountain bike, nada que ver con lo que tenemos ahora.

Aunque no tenga que ver directamente con los inicios del
mountain en México, pero ya entrado en los recuerdos ,a finales de
los ochentas marcas de bicis y componentes que ahora son muy
familiares ya estaban en pleno despegue y auge, Mavic por ejemplo
hacía grupos completos no solo rines y mazas, también fabricaba
frenos ,cambios ,cranks,pedales y ejes , bicis conocidas eran las
Trek singletrack ,las Haro extreme ;las GT
karakoram,Proflex,Klein,Marin,Cannondale,Yeti ,Raleigh casi todas
subsisten hoy en día , algunas desaparecieron como las Nishiki que en
México tuvieron su buen pegue, Colnago en esos tiempos hacía mountain
bikes, las suspensiones prácticamente no existían , comenzaban
algunos intentos de horquillas con suspensión y cosa rara había una
Pro-Flex con suspensión trasera pero no delantera, Sachs Huret y
Campagnolo fabricaron grupos para mountain, los jerseys que en esa
época más me gustaban eran los Lecoq tejidos en lana y algodón, ya
había ciclocomputadoras Cateye, Power Bars y Gatorade, buenos tiempos
aquellos.

Aunque la verdad fueron los Norteamericanos quienes
popularizaron el concepto del mountain bike,ellos dicen que la
primera carrera fué el Repack Downhill en Marin County en 1976,
habría que tomar en cuenta que en Europa ya se practicaba el Ciclo-
cross desde mucho antes y aunque no es exactamente mountain ,si hay
mucha similitud en lo referente al terreno y caminos.

Pues espero que no se hayan aburrido y que a todos los chavos
veinteañeros y teenagers que practican el mountain les haya servido
aunque sea como referencia.

Saludos a todos.

Lic.Luis Carretero

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo no llevo tanto tiempo en esto como otros, pero creo que ya tengo algo de tiempo.

Soy de los tiempos de cuando los grupos eran completos con headset y poste de asiento y el cromoly era un material de lujo... las tuberias eran "de marca" y habia guerras de patentes por tal o cual aleacion. Me toco el bio-pace, los frenos bajo las vianas y otros tantos inventos de los cuales no quiero acordarme.

Por principio de cuentas, el pavimento fue un invento relativamente nuevo en el pueblo en el que creci. Para cuando pavimentaron nuestra calle, yo ya tenia como 7 anios y el pavimento se acababa en la esquina de la cuadra. Asi que la bici "off road", porque nosotros no teniamos montanias si no cerros muy a fuerza, fue algo natural. Se puede decir que empece como desde esa edad a andar en tierra.

Evolucione de bicis de 20", despues 24" y cuando "por fin tuve edad", mis papas me compraron mi primera bici de montania formal. Una Benotto Monte Bello con 12vel, con cambios de esos Falcon que Eduardo menciona que nunca iban bien... y tiene razon. Era 1989 cuando me gradue de la secundaria y pase a la prepa... es ahi cuando empiezo a contar mis anios en el MTB. Tenia 14 anios.

Mis cuates y yo teniamos mas que ver con los clunkers que otra cosa. La competencia nunca fue para nosotros algo que pasara del pique entre amigos. Estabamos 3 que teniamos bicis de MTB propiamente. La mas buena era una Schwinn de esas de vainas curvadas. Los otros teniamos una Huffy y una Benotto... habia otro mas que se la aventaba en una Buffalo y otro que traia primero una BMX y despues se paso a una Schwinn 26" de damas.

Saliamos casi todos los dias... a veces a las afueras del pueblo, a veces a la playa, a otro pueblo... y haciamos rutas largas los fines de semana. No teniamos para cascos, ni guantes, ni mucho menos camelbak. La hidratacion se limitaba a lo que pudieramos encontrar en tienditas al paso... o zanjas de riego, lo que sucediera primero. Haciamos nuestra propia mecanica y fue entonces donde aprendi a darle a los fierros.

De ahi vinieron muchos anios con mas pena que gloria, me dedique a estudiar y en Veracruz ya estaba mas canijo agarrar la bici, pero aun asi le daba a los pedales cuando podia. Hasta que retome la bici en serio cuando empece a trabajar fuera de casa y me sobraba el tiempo libre.

En Monterrey, por ahi de 2001, me compre una Turbo que pesaba como 18kg (dio 20kg empacada en alguna mudanza)... de ahi vino la Warp en 2003 ya en el DF... y el resto es historia.

Mi unica aventura en el ciclismo competitivo, fue el 2005 en la Popobike en la cual consegui que me descalificaran por tiempo. Me perdi en la ruta y para colmo ayude a uno que no traia ni camara, ni bomba y se habia ponchado. :lol:

En fin, lo mio es divertirme en la bici, creo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Mi unica aventura en el ciclismo competitivo, fue el 2005 en la Popobike en la cual consegui que me descalificaran por tiempo. Me perdi en la ruta ....
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Ja ja ja lo recuerdo muy bien , veniste con Rzozaya, también recuerdo que te ofrecí una de mis bicis para la competencia pero te pusiste muy digno y te "apretastessss" ja ja ja , seguro con la Truth o la Titus no te hubieran descalificado .
> 
> Reivindicate en el próximo Popobike y sácale brillo a la Nico
> 
> the last biker


Si, te hubiera tomado la palabra, jajaja!

Este año me lo pierdo por una semana o algo asi. Lastima, se ve que va a estar MUY bueno.

Ojala hubiera competencias como la Mega-Avalanche. En el Ajusco o el Chico se podrian hacer buenos circuitos de esos.


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

A mi me toco esos inicios en Monterrey, por alla por 1984-85, me compre una Stumpjumper de las primeras y a darle.

Ya en aquellos tiempos aprovechando la juventud (y falta de talento) nos aventamos semi-epics, Monterrey-El Manzano-Santa Catarina. Tambien un pequeño grupo le dimos por el Bikepacking, en mas de una ocasion hicimos overnighters al cerro del Potosi recuerdo.

Yo me inicie en BMX y competi varios años, con el tiempo me pase a la ruta pero al descubrir las posibilidades de las bicis de montaña y los recorridos, verdaderamente encontre lo mio.

Saludos


----------

